# Jig in progress



## teabag (Dec 16, 2007)

Home made Ellipse Jig in progress... 
here's how far I've got so far... have created the base, and sliding pivots just need to make the arm for the router to be connected next...









Usually I just create 1/4 of the complete ellipse when at work as a templete, mark axis center lines, to re-align for machining, reduce back for the router base, then rotate it 4 times for the cuts to be made, as the dimensions are usually not within the limits for a shop baught Jig like this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice teabag


When I saw yours It made me recall the one below and also the one Bob R. of the RWS came up with also,plus one other just like yours that I got in the email..

Yours is great but you may want to check out the others as well..just for kicks...


ELLIPSE JIG 
http://www.microfence.com/pages/Ellipse Jig.html

612 - Oval Mirror

Building a "oval mirror" need not be the source of nightmares - if you follow the advice of router experts Bob and Rick Rosendahl. 
In this episode of the Router Workshop, we'll show you how to layout and cut two different kinds of ovals - quickly and easily. Plus, you'll learn the secret of the mystery "donut".

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S600.html

=============


----------



## teabag (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the reply,  I'm amazed at how many views this forum has for each posting, with so little reponce its a shame its like no one can be bothered to type unless they require something...  

I would not usually require to make the donut style ellipse, not at work anyhow, as I cut custom counter top design's / shapes for Kitchens and offices as part of my job.
But this Jig will be mainly for my own amusment and just for the fun of making it.
I have not made it to any particular dimensions, just made to fit the next part required as I've gone along.
Reason being its not intended for a purpose with specific size adjustments needed. over all size is 12" square (300mm) 
So far its constructed from 2 layers of solid laminate bit 1/4" thickness (6mm).

atm they are contact adhesived together, for ease of construction, but will possibly drilled and pinned so theres no posibility of movment.
Each section had a 10 degree cut on the side to create an angle to allow for the dovtail effect for the sliding section which is also cut with 10 degree angles to match. which are also drilled and tapped to accomodate a M8 thread and fitted with bar to suit. 
The arm may be made from plywood on a temp basis so I discover any bugs or problems before I make from the same laminate. Got to admit I am lucky as these are all scrap offcuts which I'm allowed to use.


----------

